# "Go On", a new show starring Matthew Perry premiers Tonight 8/8



## ThePennyDropped (Jul 5, 2006)

A new comedy called Go On starring Matthew Perry (from Friends and Studio 60) premiers tonight on NBC at 11:04 pm (EDT) after the Olympic coverage ends.

It got a good review in the Boston Globe, and since there's little in the way of non-repeats on right now, I'm going to give it a try.

http://www.boston.com/ae/tv/articles/2012/08/08/promising_go_on_helps_matthew_perry_help_himself/

Anyone heard anything about it?


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

ThePennyDropped said:


> A new comedy called Go On starring Matthew Perry (from Friends and Studio 60) premiers tonight on NBC at 11:04 pm (EDT) after the Olympic coverage ends.
> 
> It got a good review in the Boston Globe, and since there's little in the way of non-repeats on right now, I'm going to give it a try.
> 
> ...


I've seen a couple of promos. It still looks like he's playing Chandler.

And, apparently this is only a preview of the series.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

I've been a big fan of Matthew Perry since _Friends_, and even if he plays variations on the same character all the time, he does it really, really well. His comic timing is absurdly great.

So yeah, I'll give it a shot (just like I did _Studio 60_ and _Mr. Sunshine_).


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

DreadPirateRob said:


> _Mr. Sunshine_.


Yay


----------



## Queue (Apr 7, 2009)

I'll watch although I'd really prefer to see him on Newsroom.


----------



## Tyrion The Imp (Jul 11, 2012)

Going to skip out on this one.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Queue said:


> I'll watch although I'd really prefer to see him on Newsroom.


Me too.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

RGM1138 said:


> And, apparently this is only a preview of the series.


If NBC does things like other networks have in the recent past, this "preview" will be the pilot episode, and then when the series starts for real in September, they'll start with episode 2. I have no doubt that the pilot will be reaired multiple times on many different NBCU channels within the first few weeks of the TV season, but you should be aware that just because they're calling it a "preview" doesn't mean it's not worth watching.


----------



## kimsan (Jan 23, 2002)

What the heck, it's got Laura Benati of "Starved". I'll give it a go in re-run season


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

I thought the show was called "Goon".


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up- I'll give it a shot.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Just watched it. It was one of the best pilots I have ever seen. Love the cast of characters. He wasn't Chandler. More like Mr Sunshine but with a heart. 

It goes on my list for the new season.


----------



## Bettamojo5 (Apr 12, 2004)

I watched and liked it. Will give it a try.


----------



## mike_k (Sep 20, 2005)

TonyD79 said:


> Just watched it. It was one of the best pilots I have ever seen. Love the cast of characters. He wasn't Chandler. More like Mr Sunshine but with a heart.
> 
> It goes on my list for the new season.


I liked it, too. Thought it was very well done. :up:


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

I liked it too. Wondering though how many seasons they can squeeze out of a support group. It seems kinda limiting.


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

he was really good in West Wing

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3YEuWqFroo[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y4kvF62tJRE&feature=relmfu[/media]

I know the writing had a lot to do with it, but I was surprised how well he transitioned from funny/sarcastic to drama

he's a better actor than I thought


----------



## pkscout (Jan 11, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> If NBC does things like other networks have in the recent past, this "preview" will be the pilot episode, and then when the series starts for real in September, they'll start with episode 2. I have no doubt that the pilot will be reaired multiple times on many different NBCU channels within the first few weeks of the TV season, but you should be aware that just because they're calling it a "preview" doesn't mean it's not worth watching.


I just checked the NBC website, and it shows that Go On starts September 11. TheTVDB shows episode 2 showing September 18, so it looks like what folks saw last night really was a preview, and episode 1 will be shown again (with commercials) on September 11.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Thanks for the info. I missed last night, so am hoping what airs on Sept 11 is the first ep.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

sharkster said:


> Thanks for the info. I missed last night, so am hoping what airs on Sept 11 is the first ep.


This.

I kept meaning to set the tivo but never got around to it.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

It needs to pick a tone and stick with it.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I liked it. Had several moments that caused me to lol. SP set for me.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

tiams said:


> It needs to pick a tone and stick with it.


Why?


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

It was okay. I'll give it another couple episodes.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Got huge ratings (6.4 in adults 18-49). Hopefully that translates into the season.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> Got huge ratings (6.4 in adults 18-49). Hopefully that translates into the season.


Folks probably thought it was part of the Olympics.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> Folks probably thought it was part of the Olympics.


I'm sure the number will be adjusted down later today, since the Olympics went 6 minutes into that half hour. The adjustment will probably be significant. But even if 10-12 million people watched rather than the 18.5 the overnight ratings were indicating, that's still better than any comedy NBC has aired in several years.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

I was only half watching at first because I thought it was just a preview. I didn't know it was going to be the whole episode. I thought it was pretty funny.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> I'm sure the number will be adjusted down later today, since the Olympics went 6 minutes into that half hour. The adjustment will probably be significant. But even if 10-12 million people watched rather than the 18.5 the overnight ratings were indicating, that's still better than any comedy NBC has aired in several years.


The ratings were adjusted down, as expected. The revised numbers were a 5.6 rating with adults 18-49 and 16.1 million viewers, so it still had better ratings than any NBC comedy in years.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Azlen said:


> I liked it too. Wondering though how many seasons they can squeeze out of a support group. It seems kinda limiting.


Umm, "The Bob Newhart Show"?

"Dear John"? (Judd Hirsch long ago.)

"Help Me Help You"? (A Ted Danson show from longer ago than I thought.. and wow, it also had Suzy Nakamura on it.. Strangely, she seemed very familiar, and I checked, I even had a wishlist for her, but not auto-recording..)

I thought it was pretty good, not great. I *very* much liked it that it was the wife's fault for texting & dying. I would have expected it to be another driver texting and running into her.

Though there's no way they could have gotten into those costumes and out into the street fast enough.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

pkscout said:


> I just checked the NBC website, and it shows that Go On starts September 11. TheTVDB shows episode 2 showing September 18, so it looks like what folks saw last night really was a preview, and episode 1 will be shown again (with commercials) on September 11.


I sure thought the ads were saying "another new episode September 11'


----------



## DavidJL (Feb 21, 2006)

The episode is available on free Hulu


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

mattack said:


> Umm, "The Bob Newhart Show"?
> 
> "Dear John"? (Judd Hirsch long ago.)
> 
> "Help Me Help You"? (A Ted Danson show from longer ago than I thought.. and wow, it also had Suzy Nakamura on it.. Strangely, she seemed very familiar, and I checked, I even had a wishlist for her, but not auto-recording..)


Dear John fits more, but Help Me Help You didn't make a full season and the Bob Newhart show was more about his home life and the people he worked with in the office building than it was the patients he saw. 
I still think it's a restrictive premise, but that doesn't mean it's impossible to make a decent show out of it.


----------



## wouldworker (Sep 7, 2004)

The show is about his struggle to come to grips with his wife's death. I don't see any reason why the support group has to remain the focus of the show forever. It doesn't have to be about his wife's death either. That's just the starting point. If it catches on it can just become about his life, similar to how How I Met Your Mother is barely about the mother anymore.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

wouldworker said:


> The show is about his struggle to come to grips with his wife's death. I don't see any reason why the support group has to remain the focus of the show forever. It doesn't have to be about his wife's death either. That's just the starting point. If it catches on it can just become about his life, similar to how How I Met Your Mother is barely about the mother anymore.


But they've established the majority of cast as the people in the support group. So either he continues going to the group, even after he's "cured," or they have to figure out reasons for the group members to get together outside of their normal weekly sessions.

It's basically like Community, in that it puts an otherwise confident, competent, middle-aged professional into a group of strangers for what should be a finite period of time. Somehow they've managed to keep Jeff Winger in community college for three full years and going into his fourth, so I'm sure they'll be able to figure out a way to keep Ryan King in the support group for as long as is necessary.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

I tivoed it and will watch this weekend.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

I think the premise is great: he realizes he needs help, but also finds he is a better therapist than the group leader. He's finding his humanity by helping others.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

I really enjoyed it.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Azlen said:


> I liked it too. Wondering though how many seasons they can squeeze out of a support group. It seems kinda limiting.


People go to group for years and years.

Bring people in and out of the group and you get new stories.

I remember people hanging around a bar. How could they get stories out of that? Cheers to you!


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

I watched it (on hulu) and enjoyed it. I LOLd at


Spoiler



"how strong are you?!"


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Glad to hear it was on Hulu. I checked it out and will be watching it. It was already going to be on my list probably anyway.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I enjoyed the show. Also enjoyed that it was commercial free!


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

TonyD79 said:


> Why?


In trying to be three different kinds of shows amalgamated into one, it is only three mediocre versions of those shows. If it would decide what it wants to be the creators would be focused and not have the burden of trying to be all things at once and could produce a better product.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

tiams said:


> In trying to be three different kinds of shows amalgamated into one, it is only three mediocre versions of those shows. If it would decide what it wants to be the creators would be focused and not have the burden of trying to be all things at once and could produce a better product.


You mean like the Dick Van **** show that had the office stuff and the home stuff. Tried to be too many things. Ha! Shows don't need a single tone.

Anyway, I did not get that feeling at all for the pilot.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

No laugh track. Not sure when I'm supposed to laugh.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Bob_Newhart said:


> No laugh track. Not sure when I'm supposed to laugh.


Probably not the show for you then.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

TonyD79 said:


> You mean like the Dick Van **** show that had the office stuff and the home stuff. Tried to be too many things. Ha! Shows don't need a single tone.
> 
> Anyway, I did not get that feeling at all for the pilot.


Dick Van ****'s dual sets is not two tones. The Dick Van **** Show had only one tone.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I thought this first episode was OK. I guess a comedy about a support group for loss seems kinda odd. I'll keep watching for now.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

tiams said:


> Dick Van ****'s dual sets is not two tones. The Dick Van **** Show had only one tone.


Okay. You get to define tone, then. Sigh.


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

I enjoyed it; will definitely look for its return.

Took me a few minutes, but recognized the kid from "Everybody Hates Chris" all grown up, playing Owen!


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Downloaded this from DTV OD and thought it was pretty good. Not great, but watchable.

I don't really see how it can last too long though, it's one of those offbeat shows that I can totally see most folks watching and quickly dumping because it's not the traditional laugh track kind of comedy.

I'm sure many folks who loved Friends keep hoping Mathew Perry (sp) will go right back to slapstick type comedy shows, and when they see this kind of comedy, they tune out pretty quickly.

I'll watch come September just to see how it plays out.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I really liked it so it will be one of my new show additions for the summer.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Maui said:


> I really liked it so it will be one of my new show additions for the summer.


It doesn't start until Sept. 11.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Alfer said:


> It doesn't start until Sept. 11.


Oops, I meant Fall.


----------



## swinca (Jun 19, 2003)

I thought it was kind of contrived at the end, but I'll watch it again.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Alfer said:


> I'm sure many folks who loved Friends keep hoping Mathew Perry (sp) will go right back to slapstick type comedy shows, and when they see this kind of comedy, they tune out pretty quickly.


_Friends_ was hardly a "slapstick-type comedy show". In fact, for all of the earlier talk about "tone", _Friends_ had at least two different tones and was able to manage them deftly and adeptly.

As for the _Go On_ pilot, I liked it well enough to keep watching.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I liked it a little, my wife liked it a lot. I definitely see the potential. It will be SPed in my house.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

pkscout said:


> I just checked the NBC website, and it shows that Go On starts September 11. TheTVDB shows episode 2 showing September 18, so it looks like what folks saw last night really was a preview, and episode 1 will be shown again (with commercials) on September 11.





sharkster said:


> Thanks for the info. I missed last night, so am hoping what airs on Sept 11 is the first ep.


I missed setting the recording but a search on UVerse shows Go On is available on Demand until October, dunno from where other NBC.

I'll watch anon.


----------



## crawlernight11 (Aug 10, 2012)

I enjoyed the show. It was a fresh change for me and I was quite surprised to see Matthew Perry in a comical role filled with darker shades. Not that he is playing a negative character, but a cynical character is something that we haven&#8217;t seen Mathew do before. The show &#8216;Go On&#8217; could give the push in career for him since the last time he had tremendous success was in the sitcom &#8216;Friends&#8217;. Post &#8216;Friends&#8217;, the various sitcoms he acted never faired well, but his acting was well appreciated. 

The pilot episode was great and this show is going to be a part of my daily dose of entertainment. Seriously, who would want to miss the old Chandler in a new avatar but with a sarcastic behavior and cynical views. Surely, it is going to be an enjoyable show.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Chandler was one of the most sarcastic characters in TV history. Not sure what you're talking about.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Chandler was one of the most sarcastic characters in TV history. Not sure what you're talking about.


Yeah, gotta agree with Devdog here, Chandler Bing is/was one of the most negative and cynical characters to ever be on a sitcom.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

crawlernight11 said:


> The show Go On could give the push in career for him since the last time he had tremendous success was in the sitcom Friends.


I have to disagree with this, too. His acting on The West Wing was very well received as I recall.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

crawlernight11 said:


> I enjoyed the show. It was a fresh change for me and I was quite surprised to see Matthew Perry in a comical role filled with darker shades. Not that he is playing a negative character, but a cynical character is something that we havent seen Mathew do before. The show Go On could give the push in career for him since the last time he had tremendous success was in the sitcom Friends. Post Friends, the various sitcoms he acted never faired well, but his acting was well appreciated.
> 
> The pilot episode was great and this show is going to be a part of my daily dose of entertainment. Seriously, who would want to miss the old Chandler in a new avatar but with a sarcastic behavior and cynical views. Surely, it is going to be an enjoyable show.


Why, Mrs. Perry! Welcome to Tivo Community Forum.


----------



## Thom (Jun 5, 2000)

Pilot is being rebroadcast tonight on NBC.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

I watched this last night and really, really enjoyed it. But then I tried to set a SP for it and couldn't, since there are no upcoming episodes. Color me confused. When does it actually start? And why did they re-run the pilot now if it's not starting anytime soon?


----------



## daveak (Mar 23, 2009)

You should be able to do a wish list and get it that way. Just as good as good.


----------



## daveak (Mar 23, 2009)

And by the way, I really enjoyed the show.


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

I read about this here and watched it last night. I thought it was quite good. I'll tune in next month, for sure.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

daveak said:


> You should be able to do a wish list and get it that way. Just as good as good.


Not just as good. I tried an autorecord title wishlist and it was bringing in random episodes of other shows that had episode titles including the phrase "go on." I think I could have added a "Matthew Perry" term and that would have solved the problem, but I became frustrated and gave up. Definitely not as easy as a SP.


----------



## daveak (Mar 23, 2009)

Ruth said:


> Not just as good. I tried an autorecord title wishlist and it was bringing in random episodes of other shows that had episode titles including the phrase "go on." I think I could have added a "Matthew Perry" term and that would have solved the problem, but I became frustrated and gave up. Definitely not as easy as a SP.


Your are correct. Forgot about that little issue of wish lists sometimes including other things, sorry.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

Eh, no worries. A minor inconvenience at worst. I just have to remember to create the SP in September.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

Put a sticky note on the wall next to the TV between the kitchen and the living room.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

I believe the pilot will re-air *again* in September.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

tiams said:


> It needs to pick a tone and stick with it.





TonyD79 said:


> Why?





TonyD79 said:


> Okay. You get to define tone, then. Sigh.


The AVclub review agrees with me:
Yet the show is also stuffed with serious problems, problems that would fell just about any other show. For one thing, it never takes any time to do the stuff it wants to do. It has *tonal whiplash problems*, but ones that would be manageable if it didnt feel the need to zip past every slightly poignant moment in favor of wacky jokes. Theres a part of the pilot in which Ryan is speaking with Owen (a very good Tyler James Williams) as part of an exercise designed to see what the two have in common. The scene needs to set up a lot of things, and the script (by former Friends writer Scott Silveri) blitzes past all of these things at lightning speed. By the time it ends up at its supposedly cathartic conclusion, the show has to move on to the next thing, lest it spend too long letting us contemplate just how deeply scarred these people have been by their experiences. At all times, Go On feels massaged to death, as if any rough edges were removed in favor of making everything as smooth and palatable as possible. Worried the pilots tone might stray too close to emotional realism? Dont worry! Heres some faux-charming, will-they/wont-they banter to tide you over!
http://www.avclub.com/articles/go-on,83468/


----------



## daveak (Mar 23, 2009)

tiams said:


> The AVclub review agrees with me:
> Yet the show is also stuffed with serious problems, problems that would fell just about any other show. For one thing, it never takes any time to do the stuff it wants to do. It has *tonal whiplash problems*, but ones that would be manageable if it didnt feel the need to zip past every slightly poignant moment in favor of wacky jokes. Theres a part of the pilot in which Ryan is speaking with Owen (a very good Tyler James Williams) as part of an exercise designed to see what the two have in common. The scene needs to set up a lot of things, and the script (by former Friends writer Scott Silveri) blitzes past all of these things at lightning speed. By the time it ends up at its supposedly cathartic conclusion, the show has to move on to the next thing, lest it spend too long letting us contemplate just how deeply scarred these people have been by their experiences. At all times, Go On feels massaged to death, as if any rough edges were removed in favor of making everything as smooth and palatable as possible. Worried the pilots tone might stray too close to emotional realism? Dont worry! Heres some faux-charming, will-they/wont-they banter to tide you over!
> http://www.avclub.com/articles/go-on,83468/


For me, I found it funny. All the stuff above? Meh. I laughed. Out load. Worth watching again for me, regardless of what some critics think. All I need is a certain n umber of like minded folks and the show gets renewed. However, it really is to early to know if it will be any good over a number of episodes, but the first 30 mins were fun.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Ruth said:


> I watched this last night and really, really enjoyed it. But then I tried to set a SP for it and couldn't, since there are no upcoming episodes. Color me confused. When does it actually start? And why did they re-run the pilot now if it's not starting anytime soon?


Wait, if you already have the episode on your Tivo, you should be able to
1) enter the episode
2) go to the 'more options' screen
3) create a SP then and there

it doesn't matter if there are upcoming episodes in the guide


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

mattack said:


> Wait, if you already have the episode on your Tivo, you should be able to
> 1) enter the episode
> 2) go to the 'more options' screen
> 3) create a SP then and there
> ...


I tried that first and the option was not available. I was surprised because it is usually the easiest way. But there were no SP options available. I was thinking that maybe since it was an early/promo pilot showing it wasn't coded as a series that could be SPd. It did give me the option to create a wishlist.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

I "love" how diverse the support group is. Looks like the producers tried hard to please everybody. All that's missing is a gay character, it seems.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

DUDE_NJX said:


> I "love" how diverse the support group is. Looks like the producers tried hard to please everybody. All that's missing is a gay character, it seems.


Just wait until the "very special episode" where one of them comes out. Then all the bases will be covered.


----------



## robbhimself (Sep 13, 2006)

DUDE_NJX said:


> I "love" how diverse the support group is. Looks like the producers tried hard to please everybody. All that's missing is a gay character, it seems.


i thought the violent lady talked about her girlfriend?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

robbhimself said:


> i thought the violent lady talked about her girlfriend?


Yes, you're right. The one lady was a lesbian. Maybe DUDE_NJX is using the term "gay" to refer only to guys.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

Well, there you go.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

Enjoyed the show and will watch it in September. I can't say the same for the other show NBC aired Tuesday night. Animal Practice wasn't the least bit funny or interesting, IMHO.


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

The Pilot was on NBC last night. New episode tonight.

Really enjoyed the Pilot. Mr. Sunshine was not good, but this looks like it could be a hit.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

BradJW said:


> The Pilot was on NBC last night. New episode tonight.
> 
> Really enjoyed the Pilot. Mr. Sunshine was not good, *but this looks like it could be a hit.*


I think that's stretching it a bit. The pilot was pretty good IMO but it's got an offbeat feel to it, and I don't think Joe Six pack will really get into it, and that's who you need these days to stay alive on tv.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Just watched the pilot since I missed it the first time around... I chuckled a few times. It was certainly better than the animal hospital show.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Watched the second one tonight. Not nearly as good as the pilot IMO.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

scooterboy said:


> Watched the second one tonight. Not nearly as good as the pilot IMO.


Definitely agree. I enjoyed the pilot, but didn't find last night's episode that funny.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

innocentfreak said:


> Definitely agree. I enjoyed the pilot, but didn't find last night's episode that funny.


I laughed a couple of times. Once was when the cat lady says "I say Ryan, you say best friend!" as the elevator door was closing.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

Yeah, I have a feeling this show won't "Go On" for much longer.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I enjoyed both episodes, but then again I am starving for new TV.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

I did enjoy this ep. more than the pilot. It seemed more balanced. And, I had an odd craving for a Red Bull.

I thought that John Cho had a budding movie career. I guess a steady paycheck is where you find it.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

RGM1138 said:


> I thought that John Cho had a budding movie career. I guess a steady paycheck is where you find it.


They can only make so many Harold and Kumar movies.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

Azlen said:


> They can only make so many Harold and Kumar movies.


True, but he's also Ensign Sulu now.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Alfer said:


> I think that's stretching it a bit. The pilot was pretty good IMO but it's got an offbeat feel to it, and I don't think Joe Six pack will really get into it, and that's who you need these days to stay alive on tv.


Yeah. Cause Modern Family and a bunch of other offbeat abc shows are such a ratings disaster.

It's just gots to be funny.


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

To me, it had a similar vibe to scrubs, especially after the 2nd episode. SP set for me.


----------



## Flop (Dec 2, 2005)

I'm in. Funny enough for a SP.


----------



## TiVangelist (Aug 28, 2000)

My spouse and I both liked it so we are giving it a SP. Fills the void left by the pseudo-exit of 2.5 Men.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Second one wasn't very funny.. (and I admit I wasn't the hugest fan of the premiere).

The sad thing is that the funniest thing about this episode is something Matthew Perry almost certainly ad-libbed.. His look in the same direction as the cat he was holding. (The cat was looking diagonally up to the right, presumably to the trainer&#8230; and Matthew Perry did a quick quizzical look up in that direction.)

Also, his Chandlerisms really get in the way when he's trying to be serious/empathetic.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

TiVangelist said:


> My spouse and I both liked it so we are giving it a SP. Fills the void left by the pseudo-exit of 2.5 Men.


Anger Management does a semi-decent job of that.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

I had set the SP for my wife and tried to watch it with her, but we were completely lost. I gave up about 15 minutes in.

I didn't realize it was the second episode. I guess setting the SP for FRO didn't pick up the re-air of the pilot the night before.


----------



## Vendikarr (Feb 24, 2004)

DUDE_NJX said:


> Yeah, I have a feeling this show won't "Go On" for much longer.


I enjoyed the pilot, but the second was a bore. I will give it another week to see if boring is the trend.


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

Vendikarr said:


> I enjoyed the pilot, but the second was a bore. I will give it another week to see if boring is the trend.


I totally agree. Seemed like they were trying too hard in the second episode.


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

I really liked the pilot, but the second episode was just not funny. I'm not sure I'll keep watching if future episodes are like this one.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

Yeah. One 20-minute "joke": crazy lady hoards cats.

Really?


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

Yeah, the second ep was a big bag of suck. And after such a promising beginning! Hopefully things will get back on track.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

DougF said:


> I didn't realize it was the second episode. I guess setting the SP for FRO didn't pick up the re-air of the pilot the night before.


You can probably catch the pilot on NBC.com



Ruth said:


> Yeah, the second ep was a big bag of suck. And after such a promising beginning! Hopefully things will get back on track.


I didn't think it was that bad. It was certainly a lot better than Men With Kids. That was so bad that I'm not even going to give it a second chance. The same for Animal Practice.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

jamesbobo said:


> I didn't think it was that bad. It was certainly a lot better than Men With Kids. That was so bad that I'm not even going to give it a second chance. The same for Animal Practice.


I didn't even give either of those a first chance.


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

We liked it and set up a SP for it.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I finally got a chance to watch both the Pilot ep and Ep02 yesterday. 

The Pilot ep was awesome! Really really loved it. 

Ep02 was still good to me but, like others here, I loved the Pilot much more.

I'm not sure if I will always see Chandler Bing, when I see Matthew Perry, but this character IS coming through for me and I really love him.


----------



## markbox (May 3, 2004)

I thought the pilot was very funny. Episode 2, not as much. Still got an SP set though.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Finally used OD to watch EP 2. I made it maybe 10 minutes into it before I got up and started surfing the web for more interesting things.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Alfer said:


> Finally used OD to watch EP 2. I made it maybe 10 minutes into it before I got up and started surfing the web for more interesting things.


I fell asleep about 10 minutes in.

I enjoyed the first episode, but what I saw of the 2nd was just below meh.

Haven't deleted the SP yet, I'll give it another chance.

phox


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

I'm giving it one more shot, but I fear this show will be yet another MP show that dies a fairly early death.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Fot those that care, you may want to check your SP for tonight's episode . I noticed that mine recorded two episodes last week, one with the episode title for Ep 2, and one with the episode title for Ep. 3. Both recordings were of Ep. 2, but depending on your TiVo/DVR settings, your recording may think it already recorded Ep. 3.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

No problems here, Ep 3 recorded without a hitch.

And I thought it was funny. Good episode.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

In all three episodes I've been mildly amused for most of it. I have rarely cringed in horror. And about twice each episode I've had a good deep laugh.

Though it won't qualify for 'Comedy of the Year', it is decent enough to keep watching.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

billypritchard said:


> In all three episodes I've been mildly amused for most of it. I have rarely cringed in horror. And about twice each episode I've had a good deep laugh.
> 
> Though it won't qualify for 'Comedy of the Year', it is decent enough to keep watching.


I don't think anyone "cringed in horror". I just didn't find much to laugh at in episode 2. Episode 3 was much better.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

scooterboy said:


> I don't think anyone "cringed in horror". I just didn't find much to laugh at in episode 2. Episode 3 was much better.


What I mean by that statement is that there are some sitcoms that you watch and simply cringe with how horrible the attempt at comedy is. I watched like 5 minutes of that Guys with Kids show and cringed at least once. I haven't really cringed while watching Go On, so I see that as a positive in today's sitcom climate.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Third episode was amusing but WEIRD.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

The scene near the beginning, coming up with DEDWYF license plates, was hilarious. 

And we need a Season Thread before we get in trouble here...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I liked Ep 3 quite a bit. Although I'm surprised at how fast he's letting these people from the group into his life. I'd think they'd want to keep his group life and his personal life separate for longer than the first couple episodes, so it will be a bigger deal down the road when the two merge. But I guess they have a different idea for how the show will progress.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> Fot those that care, you may want to check your SP for tonight's episode . I noticed that mine recorded two episodes last week, one with the episode title for Ep 2, and one with the episode title for Ep. 3. Both recordings were of Ep. 2, but depending on your TiVo/DVR settings, your recording may think it already recorded Ep. 3.


I think that happened to me. Darn! I wonder why this is so messed up. Sometimes it records an episode on Friday, sometimes Tuesday. The one for last night showed as a rerun so I didn't get it.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Sigh. TiVo said that this episode was already recorded within the last 30 days and didn't record it.


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

The third episode was much better than the boring second episode. I thought the license plate scene was really funny.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Better than 2, but still meh.

I vaguely like Perry (despite almost always being Chandler), so will likely continue watching&#8230; have to see what conflicts happen next week though.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I watched about 5 minutes of episode 3 and quit. Season Pass deleted.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

DLiquid said:


> The third episode was much better than the boring second episode. I thought the license plate scene was really funny.


I figured there'd probably be a thread in here about this. 

It's very rare that I LOL at a sitcom, but I LOL'd TWICE in both of the last two episodes. Yes, the "Porsche scene" with the other patients was over the top and would NEVER happen, but otherwise, I thought it had pretty solid writing and cast. The License Plate ideas for "DedWife" were hilarious. 

I am cautiously optimistic about this show. I think it's got a certain charm and I think the characters will grow on people if they give them a chance. Matthew Perry is of course, playing himself, but he's always been likable and nobody does Chandler better than Chandler.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Barely making it through EP3. The whole Asian co-worker thing is annoying and not funny.

The rest is just borderline amusing at best. 

No laughs so far and 10 minutes to go. 


I think me and probably NBC will be cancelling this latest Matt Perry "sitcom".


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I think I missed E3 somehow, the last episode I had was the one with the cat lady.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

laria said:


> I think I missed E3 somehow, the last episode I had was the one with the cat lady.


It's available On Demand on DTV.


----------

